# IUI Girls Turned IVF Part 34



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Giving us a new home now as I know Holly is out of action and we are not around today, good luck to all, special positive vibes to our 2ww'ers


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

**********-so glad everything went will today,well done  with all the folllies  

luv petal b


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

julie, popped on to wish you well, didnt realise you were going so early, so i have the added bonus of hearing the news too  8 follies, thats FAB!!! no wonder you are feeling weighed down....lets hope a couple more do their thang by fri.....   

sorry havent had time to read back on everyones news but sending   to you all

max is still poorly, they think he has herpes, as the rash, certainly on his face, has turned in to lesions. apparently herpes can be very dangerous to babies, can get into their systems and brains  he had a ct scan and lumbar puncture while i was there yesterday poor little thing   ct scan didnt show anything thank goodness. he has to have an ultrasound on his tum today and also all the other test results should be back and they'll know whats going on. its his arm and eyes that are worrying them (eyes keeping flickering apparently) he seems to be acting ok though, quite chirpy unless they're interfering with him! its a big worry all the same....
stevie is home now, seems ok, but we are trying to make sure someones with him most of the time, so a mate has moved in to do the nights and we need to keep a shift rota going.....

right gotta fly.....

kj xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning Julie

Glad your scan went well, was thinking of you this morning as I was still lying in my nice warm bed!!!  Sorry that was a bit cruel.  Hope some of the smaller ones develop for  you as well, but at least 8 is a good number, no wonder you can feel you ovaries!!!

Thank you for making me feel welcome over here, not going to come over fully until I have had my appointment on the 29th, don't want to jinx anything, plus I need to keep Jilly company!!!!

Take care and keep that tummy nice and warm

moomin
xxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Kim, last thing you all need at the moment, but glad they are taking every precaution with max, fingers crossed you get some answers and it not anything serious   nice to here stevie is home, hope he just goes from strength to strength x

Julie you haven't wasted any time, sound slike you have some beautites there.


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Julie - great news on the follie count  . Hope you've got your big pants back on now - don't want your bits getting cold!

KJ - poor little Max. At least he's in the right place and getting good care.

Good to hear you're resting up Rachel. Keep thinking those orange thoughts!    

And Holly sweetie - have you read the whole library yet? Watch out for little tweeky pains in the next day or two - and don't panic when you get them!!    

Lovely day here today - so feel in the mood for a bit of retail therapy! Docs appt at 11.50 to get another 6 week supply of botty bombs! Lucky me!   

Love you all,

Cathy


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Afternoon lovely ones   
Julie - Fanbloodytastic     well done you. 8 fat follies & some smaller ones in the back ground. Bet you'll have even more on Friday I only hope I can do half as well as you follie   My ovaries are still nacking, how about yours? Another hurdle out of the way hunny, feel proud of yourself, I'm proud of you   
Holly - Hope you're getting plenty of rest my lovely & those 2 perfect embies are snuggly & implanting nicely      
Kj - Sorry to hear about Max, poor little sausage, what alot to be going through   hope he gets better very soon. Great news about Steve being home   
Jo -   starting d/r tomorrow, you'll be fine & it will be worth it.
Moomin - You're welcome here anytime   but hopefully you won't need to move to IVF   
Cathy - More  bombs you lucky girl!!! What's it like to be so spoilt   
Manda -        
Molly -        for tomorrow sweetcake.
Lilly - Ouch   at moving hand while having acupuncture but good to hear that it is working & you're feeling more relaxed. 
Shazia - D/r starts on the 17th, not long to go then mate bet you can't wait   I'm sure Jilly will lend you some of her BIG pants  
Caroline - Hope to see you back soon    
JillyNoNumbers -        
Hello   Fishy, Jodi, Candy, Catwoman, Sarah, Kelly, Eire, Murtle, Struthie & everyone else, hope you're all ok.

Erica.xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Julie Graet news about all those follies, good luck for scan friday and of course Monday.

Holly sending you lots of     vibes to xx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Julie,
Great news on those follies.                          for EC

Erika, I hope you're ovaries aren't giving you too much grief.  It can only hopefully bring good news.

Holly, I hope you're still taking it easy.

Manda, how are you doing?

Cathy, should I be getting tweaky pains all ready?  ET was only yesterday.  It feels like the embie is objecting too any slightly strenuous activity (i.e. work).  If I take it easy, they go away.  Strange.

KJ,
I really hope poor little Max is improving.  It sounds really awful.  I hope he's on the improve by now.  

To everyone, I hope you're all well.
We've just been to see Harry Potter in a Gold Class cinema.  I'm not sure if you have this kind of cinema in the UK, it has only about 20 seats, all recliners, and waitresses who bring pre-ordered food during the movie.
I love Gold Class.  Trouble is you get spoilt and don't want to see movies any other way again.
Spoilt brat I am- but I loved every minute of it.

Bye for now as it's bed time.
Love Jodi


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Julie - well done on the follies,thats great news!

Well I have been shopping and have spent far too much! I wanted to get dh something else,I already have got him a couple of dvd's,ended up getting him a top,thermal socks and some pants!
I wanted to buy one of those wheatbags,well in the shopping centre there was a stall selling them and oh my god you won't beleive what happened,the guy (italian) was virtually undressing me,he put a neck one around my neck,a back one around my waist and an eye one on over my eyes! Was very odd,very nice but felt like I was being undressed in public! 
Well I ended up buying a tummy one for when I have e/c again so it couldn't have been that bad,was nice and warm on my cold neck!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just watch out for that wheatbag in the coming months/years struthie - i had an infestation of little beetley things all over my bedroom in the summer and they had hatched from my wheatbag!!!!

just a quick pass-thru message - all max's tests are coming back ok, so its not got into his system too much. more anti- virals in his iv today and they'll see how he his tomoz.....

laters hunnies 

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - Glad Max is on the road to recovery - fingerscrossed for more news tomorrow.  Glad  your friend Steve is home to, he has made a really quick recovery from the op, although I know he still has a long way to go.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for that KJ,will store it in dh's wardrobe then!
Julie - yes he was very good looking,not that I noticed of course  

DH just rang and I told him all about it,he couldn't stop laughing!

Anyone know if you can use them after e/t ?


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Just a quickie from me;

Julie so pleased about the follies, will have to start calling you Juliefolliequeen me thinks. Well done!!

Also, just been reading what you've been saying about wheatbags and keeping tummy warm for embies. I spoke to my nurse yesterday and she said not to keep your tummy too warm after e/t as the embies don't like it too hot just body temp is fine. Just thought I would share that with you incase it helps in any way.

 
Sharz xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Julie- great news form your scan, here is a follie dance to keep them going  
                         

KJ- Sending lots of   to Max and Stevie.

Struthie-  You big flirt you 

Shazia- My clinic also said not to warm tum with anything after e/t. Same principal as the hot baths and so on.

I am off for more acupuncture tomorrow and am going to try hard not to fall asleep and knock my pins


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thank god for that Kim, hoping things start to improve x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Morning everyone. Just a quickie to say it was a BFN for me this morning.  

Feel surprisingly okay about it this time - no tears yet! 

Great news about little Max, Kim. Really hope the tests continue to come back okay. Thinking of them all...

Good luck to Holly, Rachel, Manda and all the 2wwers     

Good luck for scans Erica and Julie - keep on growing those follies  

Love to you all,
Molly
x


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning my lovlies- cant believe i`m back at work!!!

Oh Molly, i`m so sorry   

Julie- you little follie rascal you. Well done kiddo.  

Holly- how you feeling angel

HI, Jodi, Rachel, Moomin, Jilly, Kelly, Candy, Lilly- where abouts in the north east are you from- if you dont mind me asking, shaz, struthie, and all you beautiful ladies. Thank you so much for your kind wishes xxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Molly,
I am so sorry to hear abou the BFN.  Sending you loads of                      

across the miles.
Love Jodi


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Molly so so sorry sweetpea


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly
               
So sorry hunny to read your post. Thinking of you, take care.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Afternoon ladies, what a mad day   
Holly, Manda, Rachel & Jodi -            Hope you are all getting plenty of rest & taking care of those very precious embies. Can you please let us know what days you are all testing? Excuse my ignorance   but is IVF like IUI ie. 14 days after transfer?   
Julie - Follie   just one more sleep until our scan. Bet you've produced even more. Here's a little dance for us          Good luck, will be thinking of you at 7.30. Will pm you in a mo.
Jo -   as you start d/r today.
Shazia -  for info on keeping embies warm.
Struthie - Sounds like a good shopping trip to me   
Kj - Hope Max is improving & all tests are ok   
Jilly/Moomin -     naughty bullies, try & learn to behave!
Hello   all you other lovelies Cathy (  bomber), Lilly, Caroline, Catwoman, Murtle, Kelly, Fishy, Candy, Eire & everyone else.

Hoping for a good scan tomorrow, ovaries feel like lead so something is going on, hope it's the right thing    

Erica.xx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Julie,
Good luck with EC.  Hoping for lots of healthy follies.       

Erika, I hope your scan goes well, and I'm pretty sure that lead ovaries are a good sign.
       
All the best for tomorrow.
Jodi
P.S. I test on Sunday 18th December


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi & bucket loads of   for the 18th
                     
Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello all!

Sneaking on quickly to see how everything is going for all.

Molly - the hugest love in the world to you 

Sending you a heap of      wishes for your scan tomorrow Erica!!  Hope you'll get to tell us all about it before the weekend!! I test the day before Jodi the 17th..... and yes you're right it's a 2ww.

KJ - just about to pm you sweet  

Kelly - sorry to hear you're not yourself.  What's wrong poppet?

Shazia - all sounding great for getting cracking hunny on the 17th   Bailey sounds like such a love with his computer antics!

Julie - as always big smoochies and loads of good wishes for your scan tomorrow morning      

Jodi - right back at you with those vibes sunshine         Is it turkey weekend this one??  

Jo - how did you get on hunny?  Did you get started ok?  Thinking of you!

Donna - thanks for wishes!!  Hope you are ok too sweets!!

Manda - even tho you're back at work do hope you're taking it very easy!!  How are you feeling?  I'm fine   and          to you too!!  Not looooong now!!!

Lilly - hope accu went well and no dozing off with painful needles - ouch!!  Feeling chilled?

Rachel - all ok with you?            

Sarah - how's things in Moscow?  Hope you're ok and looking fwd to moving on to your new clinic in the NY.

Struthie - hope wheatbag dilemma all sorted!!

Cathy - feeling good?  So excited about your scan etc.  Have you told anyone else or are you keeping it quiet for a bit yet?  Boredom is starting to send me rigid but I know I keep 'hearing' your voice about boredom being good for ladies in our condition  

All's well in the Hollyhouse apart from the boredom!  Starting to resume semi normal activities now tho but DH is definitley still on hoovering and shopping duties and of course the much dreaded bathroom/toilet cleaning!

Big loves to all not mentioned    

H


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly - So pleased that all is well in Hollyland   Get lots of rest, precious cargo on board      Thank you very much for mail  yesterday it's such a help.

Julie -       for tomorrow morning can't wait to hear your news.

My scan is 12.45 so I'll be in work before & after so will let you know how I go.

Goodnight ladies, have a good evening.

Erica.xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm taking it really easy I promise. In fact i'm so tired I have no option. The girls have kept everyting going relly well so theres not that much to do. At least theres not that many weddings this time of year so hats arnt that much in demand. More paperwork than anything.

Holly, you've been on my mind  so much- hope you've been catching my positive vibes and resting loads too xxxxxxx      .

Good luck again tomorrow Julie and Erika-    for you both xxxxx

Testing on Wednesday 14th   

Night night ladies, having day off 2m- really am tired. Saying that I cant sleep as I keep thinking of babies and pee sticks.....so it's my own daft fault.

Love to you all- soory Keem missed you before. Special Hi to you  

manda xxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Molly I am very sorry to read your news


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,
Sorry I haven't been around much lately but I have been keeping up with your posts.

Holly- so pleased you got two good grade 1 embies. Hope they are snuggling in nicely. Good luck for the rest of the 2ww    Glad to hear you're taking it easy and that DH is doing all the housework  

Molly- sorry to hear your news- big hugs to you    

Manda- good luck for testing next week.

Julie and Erika- good luck for your scans tomorrow.

Jodi- good luck for testing next week.  

Cathy- how are you? Good luck for your scan next week.

As for me, it's all been a bit mad here for the past couple of weeks- Christmas shopping, school concerts, Christmas parties etc plus DS has been ill for the past week with tonsilitis. Also DH has been away going for a job interview in Seattle so could be moving there soon!! At least it's helped me get over the BFN being so busy. 

Tomorrow we're off to Lapland to see Santa!! My DS is 5 so we thought it was a good age to take him- I think I'm looking forward to it more than him!!

My appointment with the new clinic was booked for today but was cancelled cos doctor was ill. So I'll have to do it in the New Year now.

I'm off next week to the UK to see my mum and dad so won't have access to a pc. So I'll wish you all a very Merry Christmas now    (bit early I know) and a very happy New Year when all our dreams come true.  

Good luck to all those testing next week- I won't be able to find out until next year how you all got on as I'm not back here til Jan 10th- but I really hope there are loads of BFPs.

Sarah
xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All 

Sorry i've been awol but it's been a really rough week......... will try and catch up, but apologies in advance to all i miss xx

Molly so sorry for your news sweetheart. Will be thinking of you. Sending you a big   and    xxxx

KJ glad Max and Steve seem to be on the road to recovery. I can't imagine how  they (and you two) must be coping. Hope you are ok honey xxx

Holly keep those feet up girl!!!  Any excuse to get out of cleaning the bathroom !!  Keep those embies snug xxxx

Julie, good news on the follies got it all crossed for you girlxxx Good Luck for E/C
xxxxxxx

Sarah i'd be really excited to see Father Xmas too. Have a great time xxxxxxx

Cathy no symptoms is no problem so don't worry about that. Enjoy every minute. Have you spread the news yet !?? xxxxxx

Murtle You back form Vegas yet?? Hope you had a great time xxx

Good Luck to all the testers for next week                 

As for me, this week was always gonna be difficult as my angel would have been due today. I thought i was doing ok until yesterday , loads of problems at work seem to have tipped me over the edge and i spent most of the afternoon in tears over stuff i deal with every day. Luckily my team understood why and i didn;t have to explain myself too much. Came home last night and a couple of drinks and a long bath, and felt better. 
I've managed to get through today and i think that tommorow will be better as i'm past 'that 'date'. Got xmas shopping/hairdresser's and works xmas party tommorow so busy day!!

Sorry to ramble but it's hard to talk to most people, they find it hard to listen and i end up trying to make them feel better!!!  Not their fault but not helpful to me either. 

Lots of love and  to you all

Love Starr xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aww starr, big big  babe. what a hard day for you...I'm sure your angel is watching over his/her very wonderful mummy today and sprinkling you with babydust for a special brother or sister   

thinking of you 

kj xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Starr - horrible day for you and I'm in awe of how well you coped .  You're a love doing all those posts and hurting so much yourself.  Really hope over the next few days the pain will ease.  KJ's right, your angel will be keeping a special watch over you and we're here too  

Sarah - there's certainly a lot going on in your life!  We'll miss you and look forward to 'seeing' you back in the NY hunny!  Have a lovely time with Santa!!  I soooooooo would love to do that!!!!  MERRY CHRISTMAS to you all   

H xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Kim and Holly

Thanx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Special  for Starr. Thinking of you sweetie - such a horrible time to have to get through.   I do hope you feel better tomorrow... x

Kisses to everyone else and thanks to you all for your kind words & pms, really meansso much I can't tell you....
Love Molly


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

GOOD LUCK JULIE AND ERIKA FOR TOMORROW, WILL BE THINKING OF YOU BOTH. XXX


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

You guys say the nicest things, we are all so lucky to have found each other, Starr I can't top what they have said or even get close, so will send you hugs instead xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Starr

Sending you lots of      to

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Starr-your post bought a tear to my eyes thinking of you loads hunny  

Julie-I will be thinking of you tomorrow babe  


Candy-Promise I will sort out the meet stuff v.soon 

Moomin-thanks for the pm-sorry I havent replied,will do in a mo

Holly-hope your keeping the mother ship warm and toasty   

Sarah-hope the new year brings you loads of luck

Molly-so sorry hunny,thinking of you loads  

Erica-loads of luck and love for tomorrow 

Manda-all the luck in the world for the 14th!!

Shazia-hello hunny bun,how are you

Well I have been feeling really urrrghhhhhhhh past couple of days so sorry I havent been around  I think aswell the realisation of everything we are about to take on has hit me,I am sssooo scared,cant stop crying (not infront of michael yet though) got something on my mind at the mo thats abit grose(what the heck I am sure I cant scare any of you)

For a couple of years now I have very occasionally had a little lump that pops up on my private parts (on the inside of the lip(so sorry tmi) it never hurts its just there,never thought anything of it,so it came up again last week,then shrunk as normal but hasnt yet totally dissapeared,which it normally does,now I have another and its bigger and sore,couldnt get in at the docs and I noticed it was pussing(cant believe I am typing this) and I have got a scan and swabs at Care in the morning and I am just getting abit stressed about it as I dont know what it is  sorry if I have gone on just dont know what to think of it-wouldnt be bothered if it was the normal just 1 popping up then going,any ideas anyone??

Sorry if I have put any one of there food!!

Something to make you laugh now  cant stop farting and they are really smelly    whats the betting that I drop one when my legs are a kimbo in the morning.OH WHY CANT THE MEN HAVE THE HARD PART !!!!!?

So laugh away at my botty burps  

Kelly x

ps sorry I have rambled


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Thanks so much for your kind words,  made me cry but also smile. You are all fantastic xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Kelly i think it's called a bar(SOMETHING) cyst  sorry can't remember name. My mum had one, apparantley they're really common, it's a gland that get's blocked sometimes. Don't worry i'm sure they've seen it all before.
Good Luck

Love S xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Starr,

Thanks hunny,think I am working myself up over nothing   typical blonde!!Hope your ok!! Thinking of you    

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya Kel

Looked it up Bartholins cyst!

Good luck xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks starr-your a star  

Will go and have a look now!!!

Kelly x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Find myself always apologising for lagging behind 

Will send extra special      to all those stimming, awaiting EC/ET & 2ww 
and     to all who are waiting ( I always found that harder )

Starr & Molly - You are both incredibly special people, Katie & i send lots of love and will
be praying for your miracles in 2006   

KJ - Just wanted to send     your way too 

Murtle - Hope you have had a wonderful time - But hurry home soon - we miss you  xxx

Candy as always - My rock  

Katie had her 6 week check on tuesday - All Ok. First Jabs next friday      Not sure who will be more upset - Me or Kate   

Lots of love to you 
Have a Happy Friday 

Looby xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi everyone

starr-thinking of you lots and i really feel for you,but remember we are here for you,when ever you need to talk.i know it does not change things but you are not alone..thinkinng of you loads  

molly-so sorry to read your news,thinking of you too  

holly c-hope you are taking it easy

**********-good luck for tomorrow

kelly-hope everything is alright,good luck for tomorrow 

looby lou-good luck with katies jabs next week,not very nice for her,poor love but i bet it hurts you more than her,if you know what i mean

murtle-hope you have a good time

erica-good luck for tomorrow,thinking of you

candy-hi hope you are well,hows your lovely littie boy 

well better go to bed now,but good luck julie and erica for tomrrow         

luv petal b


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,
there is so much news and I just haven't got time to catch up at the moment but thought I'd pop on to say hi and to say 1st day downregging all fine - although I don't know what I was expecting to happen on day one   - I'd just heard lots of people had yukky symptoms that's all.

We had a planning day at Taronga Zoo yesterday which was nice and got us out of the office.  We're off to do the rest of our Xmas shopping on the weekend which I'm not looking forward to but will be nice to get it out of the way!

I promise to catch up on news and write personals over the weekend.  Have a good weekend everyone!

Love Jo x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Kelly,
sorry, I only just saw your post.  It sounds like you have a Bartholin's cyst.  If it is painful, and getting bigger, you are perfectly within your rights to go to hospital.  It can make you feel unwell because of the infection, but won't do permanent damage.

You may have to have it marsupialized (this involves an operation).  So, although not cause for major concern, those cysts are mighty painful, so get it checked soon, I would hate to think you were putting up with unnecessary pain.

I hope this helps instead of panicking you.  It is actually a pretty simple (yet embarrassing) problem, with a simple solution.  I know it's bad timing for you, but for the sake of your pain control, please attend to it today.

Good luck, and I am sure if you explain to Care that they will come up with an alternative plan for you.

Jodi


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just a quickie as off to work - just wanted to say good luck to julie for your scan today - maybe the excellant eight have turned into the tremendous ten 

and hope everything goes ok for you today kelly - try not let one off on the table  

little max is now home, the results of blood tests havent come back yet so they still dont know if was herpes but he seems fine...still got a rash on his face but otherwise ok. nice that they are all back together again at home....steve's good too, plenty of laying around and rest for him, he's starting to get feeling back in his back and side, and with that has come the pain but its not too bad he says. staples come out on mon...

laters hunnies, have good fridays everyone - erika are you having a sausage to celebrate?

kj xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

ERIKA AND JULIE WE ARE WATCHING YOU

Hope you both get/got on ok with your scans today.......


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Yay! great news Julie - well done!
 Good luck for EC on Monday! x

   for scan, Erica. x

Waves to everyone else.... 

Love Molly


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Julie

That is fab news... Good luck for Monday.... will be thinking of you    


Moomin

xxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi girls

Just a quick one as I'm off to work.

But before I go I wanted to say

Starr - I really feel for you, having to cope with such a difficult day.  I hope you're okay

Erica and Julie - good luck for scans. I look forward to hearing how well you follie queens are doing   

Holly and Manda - Lots of      to you.

Molly -    

As for me, I've been on a bit of a downer the last couple of days, which is a sure sign AF is on the way I think.  I've been getting really worked up about my clinic too, especially the doctor who was there to do the egg collection and who ended up doing the IUI.  He was so unsympathetic and everything just happened in such a huge rush.  One minute I was out for the count and then within about half an hour I was out in the street!  I'm really not sure he should have even done IUI with 4 follicles.  He muttered something about foetal reduction, but that in itself is a huge thing to have to do (if we were ever that lucky to have 4 fertilise) and I think we should have been given more than 10 seconds to think about it.

Sorry to rant, I'm just really ****** off with them...........If they were an NHS clinic I might forgive them but they're not!!

Sorry for not mentioning anyone else, but I've really got to go and I think of you all even if I forget names sometimes!!

Love Rachel


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Rachel

Sorry you are so fed up with your clinic, have you tried speaking to them about what happened, and why it happened?

I agree you should have been given more time to think about what was happening, what difference would a few minutes have made?

sendiing you lots of    and hoping that AF stays away.    

Take care

Moomin

xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning lovelies   
Julie - Go   buddy!!! Fantastic news hunny 8 fat follies & smaller ones which are bound to have grown be Monday. Ec Monday   & et Thursday. Will be with you in spirit for it all   
Holly - Thanks for pm yesterday you're an   Hope you're still resting & just  shouting orders to DH. 
Starr - What a hard day it was for you   You are one strong, special lady. The girls have said it all really so I'll just send some more cuddles & lots of good luck for the new year.
Sarah - Lapland.............wow I'm so jealous   Bet you enjoy it more than DS   Have a great Xmas & "see" you in the new year.
Manda - Enjoy your day off hun & masses of      for the 14th.
Molly -    how are you doing today sweetheart? Feeling just a little better I hope.
Shazia - How are you today?   Not long until that appt now.
Kj - Fab news about Steve doing so well   & little Max being at home. Wishing them both speedy recoveries.  I'll be having a bit of sausage in a bit & a bit of dildocam for lunch, oh the joys   
Kelly - Hope you're feeling better & don't worry, my friend had one of those blocked glands & the hospital just drained it for her   I think it's more embarrassing than anything else.
Jo - Wishing you continued   with d/r.
Looby - Best of luck for Katie's jabs next Friday poor little mite & yes I bet they will hurt you more than her   
Moomin - If you're watching me & Julie today then God help you because it's scan day for us both so you'll get more than you bargain for    Good job I got the strimmer out   Where's your sidekick?  Probably scaring the customers again   
Petal - Thanks for good luck wishes, how are things with you?   
Rachel - Don't read into anything with your symptoms, so many women think   is on her way only to go & get a BFP so stay   As for your clinic, well that's disgraceful   I had 4 follies on my last IUI, I was spoken to by a nurse & my gynae's registrar separately about foetal reduction etc & I was given time to think although I just said  all the way. This was NHS tx too, being treated badly isn't acceptable whether you're paying for tx or not.  
 everyone else, must go & do some work as I'll be out later for the hospital.

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Erika - Good luck for your scan later..... hope all goes well.    

Sausages today?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,


Well my cyst had gone down alot this morning and was not hurting at all,i mentioned it at Care but it wasnt a problem,I will go to the docs about it after af has finished next week. Swabs went fine,scan was abit weird though   there was an abnormal fluid mass in my uterus (im currently day 25 out of 2 she said it wa unusaul and most prob nothing to worry about and said they would prob scan me at a different time in my cycle to see if it was still there.

I did ask if it could be a pregnancy but she doubted it as it was an abnormal shape,so right now I am abit confused,any ideas what it could be??


Julie-fab news on the follies,all systems go!!!   

Rach-so sorry your feeling down hunny,can totally understand why you are mad about the clinic,still keeping everything crossed though   

Jodi and starr-thanks for the advice on the cyst,cant tell you how relieved I was to have an answer  

Erica-hope its all going well    

Big hugs to everyone!!!

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Great news Julie,good luck for Monday xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie - Good luck for your egg collection on Monday, take care of them over the weekend.....


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie you are welcome, I know you will support the rest of us, when we start our IVF journey's..... and mine hopefully is not that far away!


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi all

Wanted to wish ********** good luck for egg collection.

Good luck to all on 2WW and testing.

take care

Jane12


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

to you all.

My scan went well, lots of follies especially on the right side but they are just not quite big enough. Lead foliie was 14.5mm. Re-scan on Monday at 12.45 & definate e/c on Wednesday   One nurse was shouting the follie dimensions to the other so I'm not sure how many there were but I think I had 7 of 11-14mm & plenty more of 10mm & under so they will hopefully have a spurt over the weekend     

So I have good news to give DF later & that's good as it was his mates funeral today. Thanks for your support & good wishes ladies it means alot.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie fruit 
Have a fab weekend hunny &   for e/c on Monday.
I'll be there in spirit & will have everything crossed for you.
                    

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Erika - Glad the scan went well, hope those follies grow some more before your next scan on Monday.

Have a good weekend and look after yourself

Moomin
x
xxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Goodnight lovelies have a fab weekend   

Special & lots of                       to our   ladies Holly, Rachel, Manda & Jodi & for Julie   for e/c Monday.

Erica.xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Good evening girls,

Molly- Sorry to hear you got a bfn  

MandaW- I am from South Shields  

Holly- I feel very chilled   thank you. How are you holding up?  

Sarah- Have missed you now but I hope you have a fab time anyway! Say hello to Santa for me   

Star-  

Julie- Great news! Good luck for Monday  

Rachel- Don’t apologise chick, we all need to let of steam some times. I think you have a good right to feel the way you do.   To the con, as if a foetal reduction would be a simple thing to do!!!!!!!!!!!! They make me angry some times.

Erika- Great news from your scan, good luck for e/c


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

HAPPY 40TH ALIDAY

HOPE YOU HAVE A FAB DAY

LUV'N'HUGS
MURTLE
XXX​


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS CATHY & DH    

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

I'm so chuffed for you

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALIDAY


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALIDAY


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

LOADS OF LUCK FOR MONDAY JULIE

                    

kELLY


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hope you are all having a goos weekend

Holly-thinking of you loads   

Rachael-when is your test date hunny   

Manda and Jodi-loads of luck coming your way too      

Erica-wow not long now til e/c  

Well its always quiet on here on the weekends  we have got our counselling session on Monday 

Catch ya all Monday

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - Good luck for Monday ...... will be thinking of you


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

We have been to see Santas raindeers today, didn't see Santa though as thought that might be a tad too much for J, hope everyone is well and that our 2ww lovelies are resting up, Holly any nice recipes for red warming foods ?   Molly   

Happy birthday Aliday, been thinking about you lots recently x

Murtle how was your trip ? did I miss the goss ?
Erika, hoping you have some real beautites Monday.

Be thinking of you Julie and hoping that things go well at the ec   

Starr wish was something we could do to make you feel better, so instead I will just keep everything crossed for 2006   

Kim we need more piccies !!

Mizz & Linz if you look on, thinking of you both as ever    so glad I don't have to worry about you anymore Billie, must catch up with your news on the other thread /waves

Kelly glad the cyst has gone down, I am confused as to where you are in cycle ? 

Moomin hope you are both ok I read your post and am sorry I didn't get chance to respond, I am sure its a generation thing (((hugs))) Rachel how are you feeling, hope you got a full refund for your IVF, not that, that would make you feel better, that was a bit decision to have to make so soon and he shoudln't have been so blazay (Can't spell that) hoping that you get lucky with one of two ! 

Ok must dash do some bits round the house, love to all x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks Moomin and Candy  

Candy-AF is due on Monday  sounds like you have had a fun filled day  Bet J loved it 

Moomin-have ya finished your decs yet??

Kelly x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi girls

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying their weekends. Ours has gone a bit flat as we were due to go to a party tonight but Toby woke up with a stinking cold. This in itself is not too much of a problem except that he was sposed to be spending tonight at my mum and dads, but because my mum had the liver transplant back in June and is now on immunosuppressants (!) she has to keep as free from bugs as poss..............so no party for us     still nothing a good glass of wine and most haunted live won't cure!!!

Jilly love the new ticker but change the colour of the wording girlie as it took me AGES to work out what it said. I was staring at it for so long my eyes dried out     !!!!

Erika good luck for scan on Monday, hope you have follies galore!! I start d/r next sat......

Julie, fingers, toes, legs, eyes, arms, ears etc etc all crossed for Monday. How exciting!!! Hoping you get the best result possible honey    

Holly      

Kisses to you all xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*THE IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF *  

*Special luv'n'hugs*

Aliday 
Struthie 
Liz 
Eire 
Mizz Gizz 
JessP 
CK6 
PetalB 
Sarah - 

* IVF Graduates *      

Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz 
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05 
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz  
DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05   
Triciah - BFP April 04 Baby girl born 6/12/05 6lb 
Jellyhead - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 19/01/06  
Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06  
KarenC - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 08/03/06  
KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06 
Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 -EDD 28/03/06  
Jane12 - BFP with twins!!! Sept 05 
Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06 
Ajax - BFP with twins!!!Oct 05  
VIL - BPF Nov 05!!! Stay put little one(s)   
Cathy - BFP Nov 05!!! Stay put little one(s)   

*IVF Students *      

Rachel - 2ww Testing?   
MandaW - 2ww Testing 14 Dec   
Holly - 2ww Testing 17 Dec   
Jodi - 2ww Testing 18 Dec   
Erika - Stimming Good luck this cycle 
Julie - Stimming Good luck this cycle 
JED- Downregging Good luck this cycle 

*IVF Recruits *  

Kelly - Starting ivf/egg share soon
Mez - On the waiting list
EmmaO - ICSI later this year 
mimhg (Michelle) - IVF appoint Nov 05
Almamay - IVF Sept 
Starr - Trying again in New Year
Murtle - Trying again in New Year
Aliso1 - !st ivf appointment 4th Nov
Jojo29 IVF appointment Sept
Sweet Kitty - IVF chat Oct
Angus - Trying again soon
Northern Sky - Starting ivf soon.
Catwoman - Trying again April 06
Shazia - egg sg=hare ivf starting soon

*Special babydust to the ladies taking some time out *

Bobble
Abby Carter
Sicknote
Nightnurse
Alessandra
Jessygirl
DebbieB
Linds
Vaso
Lilly
Chantelle


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi everyone

I’m back!

We had an absolutely fab time. As per usual it went far too quickly. No big wins this time unfortunately. The Billboard awards were happening whilst we were there. Tried to do a bit of celeb watching but didn’t get a look in. Las Vegas is such an amazing place but soooo noisy and in your face. We managed to get an upgrade in the Venetian hotel and our suite was bigger than my house I swear. Had a great time lording it up. We had loads of snow when we went up into the canyons – it looked so gorgeous.

I’ve spent ages reading back but I’m so tired with jet lag apologies for missing anyone or getting things wrong.

Manda, Holly, Rachel  & Jodi– Hope you are all chilled out and resting. Wishing you all heaps of luck                    

Julie – Best of luck for ec tomorrow.      I also have a Mr Sleepy hot water bottle – I do so love him.  

Erica – Looking good for you. Hope scan goes according to plan tomorrow.  

Jed – Glad you have finally started after that hiccup with the receptionist. Hope its going ok.  

KJ – I hope Tracey, Steve and Max are all doing well and that the boys are on the mend. Thinking of them and you.    Glad to hear your warm now. 

Sarah – So sorry to hear your news. Sending you a big  . Good news on your plan for next year.

Molly – Sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you.  

 to Starr at this horrible time.

Lily – sorry to hear you’ve been poorly. Will send you some info via pm when I’m more awake. An under active thyroid can actually cause fertility problems so you might have better luck once your levels are sorted. Love your xmas profile – so clever  

Kelly Really glad your appointment went well. I bet you can’t wait to get started.  

Struthie – Great news. Seems like you can’t wait to get started again.  

Rachel – How disappointing for you. I really hope the basting did the trick and that your clinic can provide you with some answers as to why this happened.  

Cathy – Wow! Those HCG numbers look good. Good luck for the scan this week. Hair looks lovely!  

Welcome Shazia  

Got to go and finish decorating my tree. Can’t believe its only 2 weeks away – I’ve done virtually no shopping yet. Thank god for internet shopping!

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Massive congratulations to Triciah on the birth of her daughter.  

Any updates Candy?

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Julie,  Good luck with EC tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you both.                     

Erica, I hope the scan brings great news.

Manda, Holly and Rachel, I hope you're holding it together, and getting plenty of rest.

I'm sorry about this, but I'm barely keeping it together, so just need to vent a bit.  
I have had no rest at all this week due to work, and am having the most hell weekend on call.  So, I'm unbelievably tired, and feeling pretty stressed to say the least.
Just had a phone call from my younger brother and his wife to say they're expecting their first baby in August.  I feel like such a *****.  They don't know about the IVF, so I can't blame them, but I could barely keep it together on the phone.
Worse still, they want advice from about Obstetricians, and right now I don't want to talk to them at all.

I feel like such a mess, normally I'm fairly together, but 3 years of this is getting to me now.  Especially when I know they've only recently been trying.

Sorry this is all about me, I just needed to vent.

love Jodi


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Sorry about the above post everyone, I didn't actually say I felt like such a woman, it was a much ruder word than that, just edited by the post.

I'm sure you get the gist.
Jodi


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Jodi-so sorry to hear your brothers news has hit you hard,its such a difficult time for you.When my best friend got (accidentally  )pg after seeing a guy for 2 weeks   it was horrendous,I felt like she had let me down as you knew about all our probs,just felt like she was being so heartless!! So I can sort of  imagine how you feel at the mo,apart from the fact that its a close member of your family so it makes it harder. Hopefully very soon sweetie your dreams will come true    

Murtle-wow,sounds like you have had a fab time,im dead jealous!!Hope you get enough sleep so you can keep on top of us mad lot  


Julie-been thinking of you alot over the past few days have you actually had any sleep yet?? Really sending loads of warm squishy love and luck your way for tomorrow    

Shazia-sorry Toby is not well,and how unfortunate about the timing  anything to keep your mum well is good  are you nervous about d/r I am bricking my pants for when my time comes 

Big love to all you lovlies

Kely x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

saw this link and thought it was a giggle,thought some of you might enjoy it!!!!

http://members.aol.com/frogiearno/dearsanta.htm

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - that link is fab... has really made me laugh!!!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just trying something !! So if it doesnt work you cant tell me off!!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

OH bugger it didn't work,I give up wasn't that good anyway,suppose I ought to go and do something usefull 

Kelly x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Just wanted to wish Julie loads of luck and    for EC and ET 
I'll be thinking of you honey xx

Donna xx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi lovelies,

Had a very busy few dasy so I've just read about 10 pages of posts to try and catch up. Sorry if I can't remember everything I've read!

Just wanted to wish Julie all the best for tomorrow    . Will you be cheering like Holly did?  

Holly - one week down - are you coping? Glad your Dh is hoovering - mine didn't get done for 3 weeks until desperation set in on my part last week! 

Who asked about tweeky pains a day after ET? Think thats a bit early - might have been your uterus settling down after all the excitement!

KJ - so glad Max is getting better. And Steve too.

Jodi - so sorry to hear you're feeling down. We've all been there with the family member announcing their pregnancy and it doesn't get much harder than that. We decided in the end to tell our families about our treatment when it got to the stage where we couldn't front it any more. Everyone has been very supportive (sometimes a bit too supportive) but I don't regret doing it. Hope you find a way to deal with it soon.

Re the hot tummy query - I read somewhere you don't want to get your blood supply up over 1040C which you could with a hot bath, but a bit of snuggliness around the tumm shouldn't hurt. 

We're all fine this end. Today is the first day I have felt a bit   but i'm trying to ignore it!

Babysat my friends two 1 year old twins on Friday. They're dolls but boy was i pooped at the end - I had them all day. Poor charlie wasn't keen on all the racing around and kept telling them to go away, so everytime i went anywhere I had to take him with me - even to the loo! Bless.

Cathy


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello my long lost lovelies!

Sorry I haven't been logging in.... going a bit   and didn't want to send you all the same!!  I've been thinking of you all tho and sending a whole lot of lovely cuddly warm orange vibes to those needing them.

Jodi - so sorry to read your post and how hard things are for you at the moment.  It's a crazy old time you're having with so much to cope with, the latest piece of news was bound to be the final straw.  Really empathise with you and hope that you've got some you time planned and you can find a way to get through a horrible time.  Let's hope that you'll soon be joining them with an announcement of your own    

Rachel - I really didn't want to say too much after you told us about the terrible way you were treated at EC, but if anyone has cause for complaint - you do!  It makes it even worse that you were paying top dollar at a private clinic.  Seriously consider making a formal complaint about the specifics of how you were treated.  After EC at our clinic we cannot leave until we have been monitored for an hour, had a wee and something to eat.  We are then escorted by a nurse to the car to ensure we're not too wobbly.  I also had concerns about you being basted with four follicles....  Please do take it up.  The unprofessionalism you experienced is verging on negligence and you my love deserve so much more.  I'm hoping you've had a lovely weekend at the spa and are feeling rested and positive for testing day.  Sending you a big bundle of     

Manda - have everything crossed for Wednesday for you too lovely    

Murtle - thanks for the great job with the list and welcome back hunny!!  We missed you but by the looks of things you had a great time   Your suite sounded amazing!!  Good luck with the shopping!!!

 Aliday   - hope your birthday was a good one and you were treated like a  

Julie - soooooo in my thoughts for EC!!!!!!!!!  Take care, rest up and huge loves to you and DP!!

Kelly - thanks for your thoughts    Been thinking of you loads too with the worries you've had over the past week.  Will be with you in spirit at your appointment tomorrow 

Lilly - great you are feeling chilled!  Keep it up girl!!  I'm definitley been going through all the gambits of emotions you expect to on the 2ww  

Erica - thinking of you at your scan on Monday!!  Hope those wonderful little eggies are all doing beautifully!!

Candy - your Santa experience sounded lovely!!  You, DH and little J are helping me to keep focused    Loads of red warming foods - I'm starting to look like a beetroot  

 Jilly!  Hope the silly season won't be too silly for you Jilly  

Shazia - oooh the weeks creeping around now and you're almost on your way sweet one!!  Toby better??

Molly and KJ  

Starr - hope you are focusing forward hunny bunny 

Cathy - your day yesterday sounded manic!  All v good practice tho!!!  Poor Charlie has a got a real shock coming hasn't he the poor love!!   Definitley have had twinges about day 6-8 but did yours ease off again to almost nothing?  I'm reading all sorts into all sorts now!  I think when the HCG begins to wear off you start feeling a bit less optimistic.  I do keep what you said in my head tho and keep directing happy thoughts to my nether regions and talk about 'the kids' all the time.  I'm also visulising and meditating.... oh and sending up the odd desperate Please God.... too  

Gorgeous DH has just done a massive clean, bathrooms, hoovering etc and is going to cook us a lovely roast dinner tonight.  Ooooh it's marvellous!!  Unfortunately he's going to be out Wed and Thursday nights this week   and I know I'll be completely climbing the walls by then...............

Right - best be off!

Love to all
H xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Murtle her daughter is called Shona and they are both home, all i know at no xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello lovely girls!
Sorry for not being around for the last week or so. Work was manic, and then I had a few days away in Dorset with DH (being thoroughly pampered in a lovely hotel, doing tons of walking and eating and drinking too much. Paradise!). Just back today, and have spent the last couple of hours putting our Xmas tree up... so feeling very festive.
First of all... Julieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... sending you every                I can muster for tomorrow. Ditto for you, Erica with the scan      soooo hope it brings good news.
Holly - you take it easy, my girl!   It's so easy to read stuff into twinges/no twinges etc, etc... wish there was something I could say to make this part of the journey easier for you. Just try and stay cool and keep sending those positive vibes to your nethers... remember, you have all the girls on this thread sending positive vibes to your nethers as well!
Jess - thrilled to see you back on the thread! I really felt for you when you mentioned your colleague coming in with her baby. One of mine was due to come into the office on Friday, but thankfully I was away that day. What makes it harder is that she isn't enjoying motherhood at all. Her son is a very colicky baby and I think she's finding it very tough... I just don't particularly want to hear her going on about it, especially as he was an 'accident'. Hmmm... I might start banging my head against a wall in a minute and ranting about the injustice of it all...
Right, moving swiftly onto more personals:
Manda: sending you loads of       for Wednesday!
Jodi - a huge   for you. Wish there was more I could say or do to make you feel better.
Molly   read about your BFN. I'm so sorry.
Cathy - Feeling a bit bleeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuugh is a good sign, yes? It must be all those hormones coursing through your body!! I never thought I'd be thrilled to hear that someone was feeling ill!  
Jilly   KJ, Kelly, Candy, Murtle (welcome back!   ), Aliday, Shazia (a   for you and for poorly Toby, too), Lilly, Starr and all the other, special ladies that I'm too    to remember...   and I love you all!
Will try and be in touch more this week, especially as it's such an important one for some of you!
C xxxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Holly,
I know what you mean about reading into signs.

I have had more spotting, which is just like the last time.  So, I could read into that - it's either a sign that yet again it hasn't worked, or it's implantation bleeding.  Of course, I'd much rather think the latter.
You just read into those twinges, at least it gives all of us some hope.

I have decided it's time to tell my brother, SIL and my sister about the IVF.  I don't think I could listen to them going on about how excited they are and still look enthusiastic for them.  I am hoping it will be easier if they understand.  I'm sure they will.

Good luck Julie and Erica, I hope today brings good news.

Rachel, I have to agree with Holly that I think your clinic has some answers to give to you.  I would definitely write it all down, it will help to clarify things in your mind.
Good luck for this week though, I would love to see some good news out of bad stuff.

Manda,       ^reiki for Wednesday.

Jo, how are you?

Thanks Cathy and Holly for your very sound advice about my problem.  I am following your advice as I know that you know exactly how it feels.  Thanks so much.

Murtle, thanks for always being so kind, and I'm glad Vegas was indulgent.

Catwoman, thanks for your hugs.

Helllo to all.  Sorry there aren't more personals, I'm just very tired after the weekend.  I hate my job at times.  It was unbelievably stressful this weekend, and surely cannot be good for me.  It also scares me about having a baby as we see all the worst outcomes, so I get a very skewed view of obstetrics.  I won't give you details because it's all too disturbing. It certainly means I dont' think about myself at the time though.

I finish work at the Obstetric hospital in 3 weeks, and will just be working at one hospital from January.  Hopefully that will help cut down on the amount of on-call.  That's what I'm planning anyway.
Love Jodi


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone!
Hope you all had a good weekend.  Firstly GOOD LUCK FOR EC JULIE!!!!!!!!!!!!  Let us know how it goes – sending you lots of    for lots of big lovely eggs!!!

Jodi – how hard for you to have to hear that news, I know it would really upset me in the same situation.  I remember how I felt when my best friend told me she was pregnant when she had both her children and I cried and cried and then had to put on a brave face every time I saw or talked to her.  Hang in there babe, fingers crossed you will be the one making the announcement soon.

Holly – how are you going on your 2ww babe?  Not long to go now (although I’m sure it still seems like a long way off)  Good to hear you’ve got the dh doing all the housework.  

Sarah – wow, Lapland!  Have a great time and a lovely Xmas in the UK with your family.

Murtle - so glad ot hear the holiday was good - snow on the grand canyon sounds amazing.

Ericka - sorry I've lost track of where you're up to but you must be in for EC soon too?  or have I gone completely  

Hi to Catwoman, Kelly, Vic, Moosey, Candy, Starr, Rachel and everyone else.

As for me, well I'm on day 5 of downregging and have been completely     all over the place.  My poor DH!!!  I haven't had any physical symptoms like head aches or anything, just REALLY moody and angry and teary etc etc - thank god I've only got 2 more days to go!  

On the up side, we've finally finished our Xmas shopping after a 6 hour marathon in the local shopping centre on the weekend!  Can't believe it's only 2 weeks till Chrissy!  

Love Jo x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just a quickie, for a change  am off for a day in court as a witness, not looking forward to it much, never been to court before  and could really use the time more usefully, have SO much to do this week, inc another day in court on wed if it doesnt wind up today....

just wanted to say...

 *GOOD LUCK JULIE*  

Erika    and  for your scan

 for jodi - these announcements really hit hard...and they always seem to be at the worst times. good idea to come clean with them....

Jo -  to you too for your emotional-ness. but well done on the xmas shopping  i have barely started mine....except ordering some cd's for dh from NZ that havent been dispatched yet even tho it said 'dispatch in 2-6 days' 2 weeks ago 

holly and rachel        

laters all

k xxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

just wanted to pop on to wish julie good luck,will be thinking of you    

luv petal b


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck today Julie    

Hi to everyone else,will try and catch up tomorrow.

P.S 
The explosion in Hemel is 10 miles from us and woek me and dh up yesterday,they sky is black! I also work in a petrol station and was there yesterday,most of our deliveries are from hemel,had a hell of a morning with panic buyers!

Byeee xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Good morning!  

Sending Julie a ton of        for today's EC!!! Good luck sweetie!! Hope you're ok and we'll look forward to hearing from you tomorrow   

Struthie - ugh! Sounds and looks horrendous on the news!! Poor you guys! It must be a total nightmare for anyone in the area. Keep safe and try not to breathe in those fumes 

Jodi - pleased to hear that you're going to 'come clean' with your family. I think it's the right idea and can only relieve a little of the pressure you must and will feel in the weeks ahead. Really hope your spotting is for the right reasons this time    Also so pleased that your slowing down in the New Year.

Jo - you poor old thing with all those emotions! Really pleased that you've not got too much longer to go tho 

KJ - hope today goes ok!!

New home this way >>>>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44009.0.html

PS a big  to CR and Caroline if you're reading girlies


----------

